
Ask HN: Distributed Filesystems other than HDFS? - bsg75
I&#x27;m interested in doing some analysis over a large set of data where the performance would benefit from distribution across multiple CPUs and machines, namely to use a large bucket of RAM.<p>We are a Python shop, and less interested in Python on top of layers like Spark - projects like Dask are more interesting. HDFS is of course an option, but as we don&#x27;t need any other Hadoop components, there is overhead that takes up some of that needed RAM.<p>My first lab was built on MapR-FS, as it is NFS mountable, does not require namenodes, and looks like a regular filesystem to any non-Hadoop API. However, balancing available cache for the filesystem and for apps is a bit of a challenge - there is still a lot of JVM threads involved.<p>Are there any similar distributed filesystems that are &quot;lightweight&quot;, transparent to apps, easy to manage, and POSIX? Or is this yet to be invented?
======
pinewurst
Try BeeGFS - [https://www.beegfs.com](https://www.beegfs.com) \- should be up
and running in 20 minutes and does everything you ask.

------
mailslot
[http://ceph.com/](http://ceph.com/)

